# [Accesories]Coupon Codes for RooCASE



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Found these and wanted to share the love.
Coupon codes for Nexus 7 RooCASE's on PCMicrostore.com
http://dealspl.us/pcmicrostore-coupons

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't see any Nexus 7 coupons?

Doug B.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

dvgb173 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't see any Nexus 7 coupons?
> 
> Doug B.


I think those coupons are for tablets in general that include the Nexus 7. Could be wrong though.


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Correct
> 
> I think those coupons are for tablets in general that include the Nexus 7. Could be wrong though.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

